# Surprise visitors from Europe again!



## medtran49 (Jan 21, 2017)

Not as high falutin as the last ones, but still should be good.  Since Larry (I think) had escargot, I decided to look and see if the House of Caviar had some.  Yes they did!  So, I showed them to Craig and asked him next time he went there, not to make a special trip though, to pick some up as well.  Guess what he surprised me with yesterday, 3 boxes of these.  They are already in a dish and ready to pop in the oven.








When he came in, he gave me this box and told me he found it just sitting outside.  I peeked in and saw them and was like no you didn't.  He told me he didn't know where they were from though, that they were looking all over the box and couldn't find origin.  I stuck my thumb under where it says "Made in France" in the lower right corner.  Of course, I had already checked that out before I asked for them.  Such a sweetie even though he and the salesperson are apparently half blind.  

Can't wait to try them.  Just have to decide on a go with.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2017)

SO would be jealous. She loves them.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll let you know how they taste.  Valentine's Day is coming up.  They do ship and given how well they pack for local pick-up, I imagine they'd do a good job for shipping.  They always put in more cold packs than necessary.  Craig was coming straight home, maybe 25-30 minutes, and they put in 2 cold packs.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh, man, I'm drooling.

Btw, Steve had the escargot; Larry is the poor hunter/fisherman...


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry Steve.  Sometimes the memory works very well, sometimes it doesn't.  

Thanks Bucky for the correction.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 21, 2017)

I think I've decided I want an appy meal to go with them.  

When I was looking at the phyllo cups thread, there was a parmigiano-crusted deep fried cauliflower with agliata dipping sauce by Anne Burrell featured so might as well continue with the garlic breath and European theme.  Now to decide on a couple more appys.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2017)

Ceviche!!!


----------



## CraigC (Jan 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Ceviche!!!



We have abalone and conch in the freezer! Maybe a bahamian conch salad!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 22, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> I think I've decided I want an appy meal to go with them.
> 
> When I was looking at the phyllo cups thread,   .



I'm updating what happened there in just a minute.  

But don't forget some fresh bread to soak up that butter!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 23, 2017)

Those were the most tender escargot I  have ever had.  Absolutely no trace of chewiness.  Craig has decided he likes them too.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Jan 26, 2017)

I've never had them, but I'd love to try them if I found them.


----------

